# KHE Bikes...?



## -Manni- (17. November 2005)

will mich etwas mehr mit bmx beschäftigen und mir auch eins zulegen! weiß aber net, welches ich kaufen soll! habe mir eins von KHE angeschaut und fand es super! Was haltet Ihr von KHE grundsätzlich? kann man von denen ein rad kaufen??

gruß manni


----------



## alöx (17. November 2005)

Das hier ist die liebste Tante wo gibt. Sie ist sehr sehr Weise. 

Ansonsten frag mal den Onkel hier. Der hat zwei _wichtig_e Sachen am Start wobei eine für dich interessant sein sollte.

man man man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (17. November 2005)

also find die nich so gut wegen dem rotorsystem!


----------



## cryptic. (17. November 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> also find die nich so gut wegen dem rotorsystem!



der dativ ist dem genitiv sein tod..

was hast du dagegen einzuwenden? coladosenoptik ist zwar nicht so der bringer, aber funktionieren tuts wunderbar..


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. November 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> der dativ ist dem genitiv sein tod..
> 
> was hast du dagegen einzuwenden? coladosenoptik ist zwar nicht so der bringer, aber funktionieren tuts wunderbar..



Dann versuch mal den Rotor zu reparieren wenn das Rotorkabel gerissen ist. Es geht... aber wenn ich mir das voll bezahlen lassen müsste dann wäre ich jetzt Millionär und würde in HR Naben schwimmen


----------



## Sele666 (17. November 2005)

und funtzen tuts auch nicht wirklich gut.... ich mein bin allgemein kein rotorfan aber dadurch das der nur einseitig gezogen wird verkantet der gern nen bissl usw...


----------



## cryptic. (17. November 2005)

naja bei uns fährt den einer und der ist eigentlich zufrieden damit..

aber generell ist man auch nicht gezwungen, die coladose zu benutzen


----------



## jimbim (17. November 2005)

jeder findet SEIN bike gut


----------



## Mr. Chris (17. November 2005)

Also so viel ich weiß ist das Rotorsystem geändert worden und sieht nicht mehr wie eine Cola Dose aus. Auch ein neues Kabel einzufädeln muss nun einfacher sein da sich an der seite ein "loch" befinden.   

Aber alle angaben sind ohne gewähr, also bitte legt mich auf nix fest


----------



## Hertener (17. November 2005)

About F-Set @ KHE


----------



## cryptic. (18. November 2005)

ah von dem hab ich gesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steven8 (19. November 2005)

Hi Manni! 

Ich versuche mal, die Sache etwas auf den Punkt zu bringen...   

So Fragen wie "hab mir mal ein's angeschaut" oder "was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von KHE" sind einfach etwas schwammig - konkreter könnte helfen.   
KHE macht viel Flatland - also: Hast Du Dir ein Flatbike oder ein allround/dirt von KHE angeschaut? Und in welchem Preisrahmen?   

Im Allroundbreich würde ich Dir was von WTP ans Herz legen - z.B. zum Einsteigen das Addict.   
Beim Rotor scheiden sich die Geister. Nicht umsonst benutzen fast alle Bike Hersteller den Odyssey. Aber das neue F-Set System von KHE soll auch ganz o.k. sein und wie oben beschrieben mittlerweile auch einigermaßen wartungsfreundlich. 
Ansonsten rate ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu "Full CroMo", da Du als "Wiedereinsteiger" nicht immer materialschonend stürzt...   

Sonst musst Su schon mehr Details schreiben, wenn Du hier tiefergehende Antworten erwartest!   

So long
Steven


----------

